# Seaview excitment



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I haven't been this geared up for a model in ages. *Finally* a Seaview that you can be proud of. How often have you dreamed of this. I feel like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm rather giddy about this myself, although I readily admit that I'm proud of all of the Seaviews in the "fleet" I already have.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

I am also. It has brought my interest back into model building. I just hope I have the time to build it. If not the box will look good displayed.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I am personally *A very happy camper!!* I just started watching my Voyage DVDs last night again. Started with the first season.

Also the Lost In Space kits are very welcome!!! And all the Irwin Allen stuff Frank Has planned, that we don't even know about yet!!!!!!

As Doctor Smith would say.. *INDEED!!!!!*


High Regards,
Beatlepaul


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Cancelled for lack of interest.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Though I wasn't crazy about the show, the Seaview & Flying Sub were always way up there on the cool-o-meter. I've just been waiting for a model that did the vessel some justice. It only took 40 years, but thanks to Frank, it's finally about to happen.

Only downside I can see is that unless I finish a Seaview before The Chariot & Space Pod hit the shelves, it'll probably end up on the back burner till I finish *them*!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't talk to me about back burners!

:lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Everytime I put a model on the back burner, it melts.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, *EXCUUUUUUUUUUUUUSE* my literary faux pas!!!:drunk: 

For your reading pleasure, please allow me to ammend that to the less prosaic and inversely more dreary, "It will probably end up *much lower on my list of modeling priorities*." :tongue:


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

Man I'm going to MAKE time to build this wonderful kit! I loved Voyage and
LIS (I was 6 when Voyage started), Darn if I don't feel like a kid again!!
Bravo Moebius Models!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

Will I buy this kit? LORD, YES!

Will I build this kit? LORD, YES!

Now.....where will I PUT it????

LOL


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've though of that, too, but came up with a simple solution; for a whale of a ship model like this Seaview is going to be, it'll be worth building a "stand-alone" shelf for excluseivly. :thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

big is always better.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think I will make a seaweed monster suit, so I can play with my Seaview.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm going to take my Lubliner Seaview out to a lake and take pictures!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

woof359 said:


> big is always better.


Nice shirt, woof!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

I think I'll sleep with mine...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A nice toy to bring out to the beach.Sure beats a beach ball.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi! Can any old pros give me some tips on painting the ballast tanks for the moebius seaview? i'm talking about the rows on the top part of the sieview that look like windows.I plan on primering and painting using spray from the rattle can,But need some hints on shading affect for these things.Should i just paint them in using euro gray with a brush and then as i'm spraying the rest of the kit with the base color just go lightly around them with a light mist? Any thoughts appreciated! :dude:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've been happy with brush painting them Panzer Grey, then masking them off and then hitting the hull with either a rattle can or an airbrush.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

spocks beard said:


> Hi! Can any old pros give me some tips on painting the ballast tanks for the moebius seaview? i'm talking about the rows on the top part of the sieview that look like windows.I plan on primering and painting using spray from the rattle can,But need some hints on shading affect for these things.Should i just paint them in using euro gray with a brush and then as i'm spraying the rest of the kit with the base color just go lightly around them with a light mist? Any thoughts appreciated! :dude:


Those are vents for water to drain out when the sub surfaces. The deck there is not pressurized underneath, that being essentially a shroud for parts (like the missile hatches) sticking up out of the pressure hull.

Those are always open and there's essentially nothing inside there except for the curve of the cylindrical pressure hull. A very dark gray would probably get the idea across.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Black, baby, black. They're holes!

Or you can go crazy and do what I did with the Lunar Models Seaview - cut them out, and use a sheet of plastic to make the curve of the pressure hull inside.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^But did you include the tops of the missile tubes?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Cut them out!!

I asked Frank the same question. about two thousand posts ago..

It shouldn't be any problem to cut them out. I did the same thing on my 1/72 U-Boats. Then scratch build a pressure hull.

Very realistic looking!!!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Jeez,These things that look like windows on the seaview are really water vents.With my limited knowledge of subs Admiral Nelson would have me walking the plank while giving me his famouse Aurora middle finger solute  beatle paul do you have any pics of your work on the luner kit,after vents have been cut out?Just curious. As it is now though,I may just paint & mask.Paint will either be Euro gray or black& thanks for the suggestions so far!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

spocks beard said:


> Jeez,These things that look like windows on the seaview are really water vents.With my limited knowledge of subs Admiral Nelson would have me walking the plank while giving me his famouse Aurora middle finger solute  beatle paul do you have any pics of your work on the luner kit,after vents have been cut out?Just curious. As it is now though,I may just paint & mask.Paint will either be Euro gray or black& thanks for the suggestions so far!


Howdy!

OK I do in fact have some pics of my Lunar Sub. *But,* the vacum formed Lunar Sub Is a totaly Different animal.

Like I said, I drilled out the limber holes/vents, on my 1/72 Revell/Germany 1/72 VII C U-Boat. Give me a little time. and I'll Post the pics.

High Regards,
BP


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks beatlepaul! :thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Only thing I question is whether that "ridge" with the vents along the top of the upper hull is molded seperately from the main hull.

If not, drilling them out might not look too good...especially if the interior of the sub is visible through them. And backing them would put you right back to square one - the way it was molded, no?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hopefully Frank will chime in here, But If you do cut out the Limber Holes, you will indeed have to scratch build a Pressure hull.
Otherwise you will see the naked interior.

Building the pressure hull should'nt be a problem. On My U-Boat,I used plastic drinking cups. I glued several together and added some pipes,hosing, etc..
Based on my Blueprints and such.

Seaview's Pressure hull can be done the same way, But not having the actual Kit in hand, one can only make educated guesses.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, drilling them out may be easier on the Moebius kit than on the Lunar version. As you can see by this photo from Cult's site, you can lay each upper hull section flat, which would make either cutting or detail brush painting before assembly simpler. :thumbsup:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> Black, baby, black. They're holes!
> 
> Or you can go crazy and do what I did with the Lunar Models Seaview - cut them out, and use a sheet of plastic to make the curve of the pressure hull inside.


I agree. Black is the way to go. If you screw up, you start over. You cut holes and screw up, then it's much work to fix.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Actually, drilling them out may be easier on the Moebius kit than on the Lunar version. As you can see by this photo from Cult's site, you can lay each upper hull section flat, which would make either cutting or detail brush painting before assembly simpler. :thumbsup:


They look rescessed. If so you can drimmel the backs and they'll open up.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> ^^But did you include the tops of the missile tubes?


 I'm not THAT crazy.
But it's dark in there, so it's not obvious unless you look close. Too close. Get away from my sub, dammit!! :freak:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

flyingfrets said:


> Only thing I question is whether that "ridge" with the vents along the top of the upper hull is molded seperately from the main hull.
> 
> If not, drilling them out might not look too good...especially if the interior of the sub is visible through them. And backing them would put you right back to square one - the way it was molded, no?


The hull/superstructure is one piece. Drilling would work, but I think you would have to add some sort of fake hull under it to look right. I would think just blacking the holes out would be perfectly acceptable, but then again... Depending on how detailed you want it, it may not be!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

flyingfrets said:


> If not, drilling them out might not look too good...especially if the interior of the sub is visible through them. And backing them would put you right back to square one - the way it was molded, no?


 No.

Whatcha do is build the top of the pressure hull inside - the sub hull is a tube, the upper deck just a structure built on top of the tube. Here's a closeup of my lunar:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You can probably find some PVC pipe that is very close to the right diameter and cut the top portion of the hull out of that.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Why go to all that trouble? You'd have to cut PVC pipe (not to mention buy an entire 8 - 10ft pipe). A sheet of thin Evergreen plastic can just be sliced with an X-Acto and bent into place. Which is what I did for what I posted.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Why go to all that trouble? You'd have to cut PVC pipe (not to mention buy an entire 8 - 10ft pipe). A sheet of thin Evergreen plastic can just be sliced with an X-Acto and bent into place. Which is what I did for what I posted.


You're right! I'm have access to scrap pieces so that's the first thing I think of. :freak:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You're right! I'm have access to scrap pieces so that's the first thing I think of. :freak:


Just take a piece of thin Evergreen sheet, find a metal pipe (I've used metal broom handles myself) of the correct diameter, heat up the styrene sheet using a heatgun as you mold it to the pipe to give you the curvature you need. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Heat it? You guys are just TRYING to make more work for yourselves, aren't you?

Get thin sheet. It's very flexible. Glue the two halves of the hull together and leave the belly off. Press the sheet plastic into the internal recess of the upper deck (you'll have determined the shape by measuring & fitting a piece of paper by this point, of course). While holding the plastic in place and pressing down to make it tube-section-shaped, apply tenax with a brush. Count to ten and let go. Voila.

There's no reason to use thick plastic in a place that will never be handled or stressed.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I just saw that image of the built up lunar models Seaview you did John.John this is 100 percent correct.You are a damn good model builder and I'm being sincere.I hope my Moebius Seaview looks that good once its built Guy.


----------

